# Field Strip Ciener 1911 Conversion Kit



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got a ciener conversion kit for my 1911 and it did not come with an instruction manual and i cannot figure out how to get it apart to clean it... if any one knows how I would greatly appreciate any help given. Thank you


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

YouTube is your friend...


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

looked and couldn't find


----------

